# Need Help! Post radiation tissue change ICD-9



## BwitchyCoder (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi All,
Pt is middle-aged, had cancer as a child and was treated with radiation. 
Will need orthopedic procedure soon, (possible ACDF) now but the skin is "tight and not stable enough" so the surgeon is performing a Free latissimus dorsi myocutaneous flap on the neck.

My question is - What would you code for the DIAGNOSIS?
The Op Note says 
1. Unstable skin, late effect following radiation therapy.
2. Cervical spondylosis, severe.

Any help is much appreciated!
Thanks!


----------

